# Is this a mantis?



## kyguylal (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi well im new to the whole mantid thing and I may have found one.












in the first picture its in a poland springs bottle cap for size reference. Is this in fact a mantis? I found it on a wire fence in massachusetts. It is 103 degrees out today.

Edit: took a better picture.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 25, 2007)

That is a walking stick.


----------



## kyguylal (Aug 25, 2007)

whats a walking stick?


----------



## bubforever (Aug 25, 2007)

Its basically what it sounds like. It's a stick insect or an insect that mimics sticks for camoflauge.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 25, 2007)

Stick insect is more proper


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like a wheel bug to me.... some kind of assassin bug nymph.


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah it doesn't look like a stick insect.


----------



## kyguylal (Aug 25, 2007)

I looked it up and im pretty sure its an assasin bug nymph. Anyone know how I can get a mantid in my area?


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2007)

> I looked it up and im pretty sure its an assasin bug nymph. Anyone know how I can get a mantid in my area?


Where do you live? Most likely just walk outside and find one.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 25, 2007)

Where do u live in the USA, first figure out what species live ur way  

This _may_ help,

http://www.herper.com/insects/namantids.html


----------



## kyguylal (Aug 25, 2007)

im in MA


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm english and at geography, what does MA mean :lol:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 25, 2007)

Massachusetts ???


----------



## kyguylal (Aug 25, 2007)

ya


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 25, 2007)

that is in fact an assassin bug. those are cool too mate! keep it the same way you would a chinese (or look up info on google etc).


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2007)

These aren't assassin bugs  They just look like them except that these suck plant juices. We have ALOT here and they are messing up my mom's flower bush. They go through the same stages as a mantis. Molt, molt, molt, molt, molt, molt, then adult with wings. As an adult they end up looking like a long stinkbug.

I used to think these were assasin bugs too, but when i kept them, they never ate any insects. When I let 3 of them go back into the bush, they started to insert their "beaks" into the stems. I was disappointed to find out that they weren't assasin bugs


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 25, 2007)

> Massachusetts ???


Its a state in America (or what you Europeans call provinces).


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 26, 2007)

I know, i didnt know what MA meant so i guessed Massachusetts


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh


----------

